# Stoked on my first grow!



## ston-loc

3 out of 4 of my girls are showing pistils for a few days now. Last one did today. Really excited how things are going despite the pain in the butt early flower on the wonky palm tree looking GDP.  Anyhow, my GJ doesn't really get looked at, but I was really excited to post how they are looking now adays. Stoked for the next couple months. :fly:

Left to right: Sweet Tooth, GDP, OG kush, and Lemon OG.


----------



## load3dic3

Looking very very nice and healthy. They should give you good smoke my friend.

Green Mojo to ya


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks! As you can see, they're in 5 gal buckets I just drilled drain holes in. From soil to top tips left to right they measure 52", 31", 36", and 35". Being my first grow, I'm not too sure how much more growth to expect through flower, but I'm pretty sure that the sweet tooth is going to clear my fence line. Not too worried about it, but they are def getting big and heavy. Dry enough for watering the GDP weighs 40+ pounds! Haha. Really curious to see how gnarly the root mass is after harvest.


----------



## Locked

Nice.........me likey


----------



## orangesunshine

nicely done ston-loc---do you have drainage holes on the bottom of those 5 gal buckets


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, drilled about ten 7/8" holes at the bottom sides. You can see em in the pic. Figured why spend $10 a pot in the garden section when I can spend $3 and drill my own drain holes.


----------



## orangesunshine

i mean on the underside of the bucket---i did see the ones on the bottom side and that was why i asked---cause i would worry about total drainage after watering with out them on the underside---but that's just me---looks like you have a great grip on things---congrats


----------



## ston-loc

I didn't do any on the very bottom, but the 2.5 gal garden buckets I had previous to transplanting to these only had side ones so I didn't think it would be an issue. Bottom of the side holes is literally at the bottom of the inside of the bucket. Doesn't seem to be an issue. Maybe after this grow just drill a couple just because, for extra drainage...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:  looks like ya going to have a Bumper Crop my man...Great job on your first..if ya like more traffic to your Grow thread best to placea link in your signater so every time you post we have a link...Im more apt to click in a signature link then serf the boards..Ive seen a fewof your posts..just tryN help my friend..take care and be safe

*orangesunshine*...I do the same holes in bucket as this member does but mine are as close to the bottom as I can.. even if only half hole when the holes on bottom and the bucket on ground... drainage cant get out anyway...just my thaughts


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks 4U! Your outdoor updates have been huge inspiration! Good idea on the sig too. Seen others have it on theirs, just never thought to do it on mine. Not sure why not, haha. Notices some black dots under the Lemons leaves today. No damage on them, and they wiped right off. But keeping a close eye. Have read you guys say those could be egg sacks of buggers.
Really noticing a sweet smell from the Lemon OG already. The OG kush smells like dog crap. Literally. No clue on that one. Just feeding and watching for now.


----------



## ston-loc

So I said screw it, and cut a few of the early buds off the GDP. Trics were all cloudy, about 20% amber on the ones i cut. Some of the ones I left are browning and at about 40% amber with new growth from reveg coming out of them. The main reason I left them be. There's also a ton of nice popcorn buds loading the staulk, but I left them be too. More or less, I took about a third of the early flower buds off. Pretty stoked cause the new growth kicked to flower just last week. Then the "real" harvest will be coming. Also the new growth has been growing like crazy, so cutting these few off didn't stunt it at all. :ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice ston-loc..how far you takeing that one you have @40% amber?...you going for some serious couch lock:stoned:

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

hey 4u, that's kind of what I was asking in the harvest and cure thread I started. Not really sure of the 2 big ones at 40% because they have a bunch of new growth from them with lots of bud sites, so I'm not chopping those til new growth harvest. Now that it's been about a week from cutting those few buds off and the plants new growth is still thriving, I think I'm going to cut all the popcorn buds that are still about 20%+. It already looks goofy, but once I take those it's going to look crazy! Haha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I like to take the top half first and let the lower half go longer allowing the light to hit the lower stuff...congrats on the Harvest

:48:


----------



## tcbud

Looking good Ston, very good.  Looks like you got some nice early bud there, enjoy enjoy enjoy.


----------



## BlueNose

Great looking plants. 

The drain holes you have are perfect. No need for any directly in the bottom. They are low enough that you shouldn't get any standing water, also, those plants are plenty big to suck up excess water if it happens.


----------



## ston-loc

REAAAAALLLLYYY getting excited! :fly:
Some new pics.
In order
1) OG Kush
2) close up OG Kush
3) Sweet Tooth, that is now taller than me
4) GDP
5) close up of GDP's early buds on the lower half
6) GDP's new growth top half
7) Lemon OG
8) close up Lemon OG


----------



## ston-loc

Really happy! The pic of the few early buds I chopped are dried and brown bagged. Just put them in a jar. Weighed em first and its about 1/2 and O. Going to chop all the popcorn buds off after work tomorrow. All the pain in the arse this plant has thrown my way on my first grow, and I finally get to reap some benefits of some early green. Now can't wait for the real harvest of all 4 girls. My yard smells fabulous by the way. Just waiting for a neighbor to say something. I'm mmj legal, do my worst worry is getting jacked. I think it'll all be fine. Green mojo all


----------



## luluxiu

Do you have drainage holes are perfect. No direct need in the bottom. They are low enough, you should not get any water at the same time, many of these plants absorb the large excess of water, if it occurs.


----------



## Hick

CONGRAT'S !!   :aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Home De Pot buckets all the way, for me... gotta lovem




			
				ston-loc said:
			
		

> Yeah, drilled about ten 7/8" holes at the bottom sides. You can see em in the pic. Figured why spend $10 a pot in the garden section when I can spend $3 and drill my own drain holes.


----------



## ston-loc

Early harvest off the early flowered GDP dried, and jarred weighed in at 15.3 grams. My first grow, and now dry, this was actually good practice before the real harvest in the coming future. The way I did it didn't work as great as I thought. Pretty dry and crunchy. Have to figure out a better set up for the real harvest. Regardless, it's the first fruits of my labor. Haven't partaken yet. Going to let it cure for as long as possible. I'm sure if I wasn't sitting on a stash that would be a different story


----------



## 7greeneyes

hecks yeah! way to go, friend. I dry mine upside down at room temp w/ a fan constantly on for 4-5 daze till the smaller stems snap, cut them into their individual budz and cardboard boxem up, let dry for 3 daze (stirring the buds every day), then either tupperware or jar'em and continue the air exchange daily till cured goodness (~2weeks).

Peace n' Purps,

7greeneyes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:


Happy Smokeing


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy

Looking VERY good!  Especially for a first grow!  You are lucky dude.  I'm on my 3rd grow and finally got it right .  I assume these are all females?


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks everyone!
@Irish, I have high hopes for the Sweet Tooth. Especially since its been my daytime smoke for the past month or two. Hoping for a good yield! She's taller than me now. Including the bucket and soil. Side question about her for any outdoor larger plant growers. Just last week I had to add a ton of stakes and string to hold her upright. I had a center stake on the main stalk, but it always seemed to change the direction she was leaning. Well today I get home and the center stake is still holding the main stalk upright, but the 7 or 8 main cola branches coming out of the top are leaning at near a 45 degree angle. This is over 5 feet up, and the 4 foot stakes arent tall enough to tie her up with. Do I need massive stakes to support from? Or is the leaning fine? I just worry that once they get heavier they might snap.
@Gypsy, they are all female clones. I went the easy route for my first grow from the dispensary. Thinking to try some beans for grow #2.  And feeling pretty luck also, from all I've read and heard of others first grows. I've just had some good mentors helping me through with advise, and what I should do when I've had issues. Along with help from members on here. So thank all of you too!


----------



## ston-loc

So I got home from work today and the Sweet Tooth had a broken branch, as I worried would happen. Wasn't completely snapped, but we'll see if it will make it. The rest of the ones I was worried about on the top half are even longer and the buds actually turned the 45 degree angle vertical from the leaning branches. I'm usually more of a masochist, but decided to get all sadist on her  

Hopefully the one semi-snapped branch makes it.


----------



## burner

She's looking great ston-loc props man


----------



## ston-loc

Enjoying the California sunshine! Been blazed all day, and every time I go out back just gives me "high giggles". You all know what I mean.  You can't see the butchered GDP in this pic, but front left is the OG Kush which is super sticky with trichs. Literally more bud sites than leaves on her. Then the beast in the back middle is the Sweet Tooth that I had to go out and add more stakes, 360 degrees around because like i assumed again, leaned the opposite direction after be tied from just one side. Those top colas are gonna be cork screws, haha. Then the Lemon OG front right. She's super bushy and sticky with trichs also. A really sweet smell coming from her. The GDP and ST are flowering, but not really any trichs yet. Any how, back to the new glass I recently purchased :bong:


----------



## ston-loc

So I was down in LA over the weekend. Took some of the early harvested GDP with me to share, and got nothing but rave reviews  Actually had a chick that's a friend of a friend that didn't know I was from Nor Cal, just told her it was my first grow, blah blah blah, and she smelled the bag and said "This smells like Nor Cal bud". Pretty happy with the responses of my early harvest.
   Aside from that, all 4 girls are flowering, super sticky, and looking good. Aside from the damn caterpillars. Question for you Kush growers. My OG kush is about 6 weeks into flower, and the colas are more like a ton of popcorn buds. Really thin. Super sticky, but not much bulk to them yet. Is this normal with the strain?


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, some current pics. 

First 3 are of the Lemon OG

Next 2, the OG Kush. Which like i mentioned is loaded with little buds. Not sure if its the strain or what, but not really filling out like the others.

Then 2 of my big one, Sweet Tooth. 

And lastly, 2 of my freak GDP that I already harvested the half OZ off of the early flower. Which smoked great too! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## bho_expertz

Those are some nasty looking colas of Sweet Tooth


----------



## Ruffy

nice stone-loc looks real goood. im jelous


----------



## Roddy

ston-loc said:
			
		

> So I was down in LA over the weekend. Took some of the early harvested GDP with me to share, and got nothing but rave reviews  Actually had a chick that's a friend of a friend that didn't know I was from Nor Cal, just told her it was my first grow, blah blah blah, and she smelled the bag and said "This smells like Nor Cal bud". Pretty happy with the responses of my early harvest.
> Aside from that, all 4 girls are flowering, super sticky, and looking good. Aside from the damn caterpillars. Question for you Kush growers. My OG kush is about 6 weeks into flower, and the colas are more like a ton of popcorn buds. Really thin. Super sticky, but not much bulk to them yet. Is this normal with the strain?



It should fill out a good amount, but OG is not a huge producer. I get an average of around 3oz per OG...


----------



## Roddy

ston-loc said:
			
		

> So I was down in LA over the weekend. Took some of the early harvested GDP with me to share, and got nothing but rave reviews  Actually had a chick that's a friend of a friend that didn't know I was from Nor Cal, just told her it was my first grow, blah blah blah, and she smelled the bag and said "This smells like Nor Cal bud". Pretty happy with the responses of my early harvest.
> Aside from that, all 4 girls are flowering, super sticky, and looking good. Aside from the damn caterpillars. Question for you Kush growers. My OG kush is about 6 weeks into flower, and the colas are more like a ton of popcorn buds. Really thin. Super sticky, but not much bulk to them yet. Is this normal with the strain?



It should fill out a good amount, but OG is not a huge producer. I get an average of around 3oz per OG...


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys. So as of now, those dang caterpillars love the Lemon OG. Pulling at least one or more out daily. Checking multiple times a day on all 4 plants, and Lemon seems to be the one they like the most. Hoping they don't destroy her too much, cause she's the one with the thickest, sweetest smelling buds so far.
Aside from that, all 4 are getting frosty. Might even have to submit a BPOTM entry :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

Do it ston-loc.


----------



## moaky

idea of what my OG is looking like they came from reserva prada


----------



## ston-loc

Weird... I mean, my first grow and all, but I got the clones from the dispensary as what I've named em. My OG def looks different than yours. I dunno, just a waiting game now.


----------



## Parcero

Ston-loc, your girls look excellent.
Keep up the good work and good luck till the end!
:aok: :aok:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys. So burnt one down today and got the jewelers loop out. Just sat out there for over and hour :stoned:

So the OG and the Lemon are at 7 weeks into flower. The OG is almost all cloudy. The Lemon about 50/50 clear/cloudy.
The Sweet Tooth is still mostly clear. And the GDP is mostly cloudy at 6 weeks.

Searching the strain threads not seeing these. Anyone with prior experience with these strains know the length of flower on them? OG Kush, Lemon OG, Sweet Tooth, and GDP. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## dman1234

Just read your thread from the start, sorry to have missed it until now, but i'd say i got here at just the right time, looking VERY good.

keep it up and keep the pics coming.


----------



## ston-loc

Hey dman, just in time.  I know I'm new around here, (well beginning of this outdoor season), but I owe a lot of this so far successful first grow to this forum. Would be much abliged to pass one to all of you in a few weeks


----------



## FUM

That's a fine first grow ston loc. good work. Bet your ready for next year.huh?lol.


----------



## ston-loc

OHHH!!!! Next years gonna be on like donkey kong! :rofl:

I've actually been contemplating setting up an indoor grow and giving her a go. It's going to be weird not having anything to check on and tend to after harvest, haha.


----------



## moaky

Welcome to the addiction of the grow. He stone it is an amazing first grow especially since they are only in 5 gallon buckets. Lots of feeding. They are just beautiful ladies man.


----------



## ston-loc

Update pics! We're getting closer!!!  I wanted to get some new pics up, but theyre in direct sun right now so the pics arent the best. Maybe I'll try to take a few more once the shade hits em. :hubba: 

First 3 are of the Lemon OG
Next 1 is the OG Kush
Next 1 is of Sweet Tooth
Last 2 are of the GDP 

:fly:


----------



## Rosebud

Those are beauties Stone. You are going to need an indoor grow after this... come to the otherside.


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, a few better shots without the direct sun. 

First 3 are 3 seperate cola's on the Lemon. I counted a few over 15 that are this size, then a bunch of smaller ones and foxtails through out her. The progress has come quicker than the others with the trichs. The first pic has about 10% amber! Was mostly cloudy just a couple days ago!

Next 2 shots of the OG. Still all cloudy trichs. Not too hefty, but a ton of this through out the entire plant.

Next a wide shot of the mutant GDP. All cloudy trichs.

Last the big girl that's still in the sun. My Sweet Tooth. All the trichs are cloudy. I've tied her up as best as I can, but the weight coming in on her, she's sagging sideways. 

Thanks Rose. I'm really thinking about having a try at an indoor grow. Right now have nowhere I could do it, but I'm contemplating building a shed that I could use. I'm an electrician, and am sure I could get most of the building materials for free at work. Possibly even a couple HPS fixtures.

Question. You can see it in the pics. The Sweet Tooth is the only one with yellowing leaves. I've read that is normal late in flower, but is it mandatory? Notice on all three other plants they aren't yellowing at all, aside from 1 leaf here and there. Thanks for looking :48:

Did I read it's bad juju to submit a BPOTM _while_ it's growing? If so, I'll wait for next month for my first submission


----------



## drfting07

very good looking girls ston-loc About how many weeks are they outdoors would you say?


----------



## ston-loc

I started the Sweet Tooth and the GDP first, as clones, hardened them off outside mid May. Both kicked to flower, but I was able to kick ST back quickly leaving flood lights on them for a couple hours after sunset. GDP didn't for a long time, got some weird early harvest off her, and she's flowering again. The Lemon and OG I started the clones of early/mid June thinking the first 2 might be bunk because of the early flowering deal.  Looking at a calendar, I'd say right now ST and GDP are at around 18 weeks from showing roots and planted in soil. Lemon and OG probably 13-14.


----------



## drfting07

And flowering weeks?


----------



## ston-loc

Oh, the Lemon and OG are at day 57 today, roughly, its outdoors so that's when I noticed obvious signs. ST about day 53, GDP about day 50


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Did I read it's bad juju to submit a BPOTM while it's growing?




:spit:


who cares...you can post up anything ya want in that contest...Budding females is most desired though..Ive posted up vegging plants...males...hermies..even a dead one that looked cool 2me

some plants fade more quikly then others...your sweet tooth looks like ya could have given more Nitro dureing veg and into flower...all strains are diffrent and IME..take a couple runs with a strain to get them dialed in...if ya was to have indoor grow and took clones from them  you would see what im talking about...I use printed callanders to keep track of what goes in each plant and how much/...I hae a few strains now that I know exactly what they want and how much...but like i said took a few runs to figure them out..Congrats on your Harvest..are going to Harvest in sections or The whole plant?....

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Ston-loc


----------



## ston-loc

Hey 4u! Thanks for stopping in. Not really sure on the harvest yet. Had a scare the other day, turned out my loop's batteries were fading, which made it look like tons of amber over a few days. I chopped 2 branches off the Lemon and trimmed them up. Took me almost 2 hours. Just that plant alone has 20 or so branches that size, so realistically I'm going to have to do it in sections. Unless I lop it at the trunk, hang the whole plant, and trim branches at a time. I'm just hoping they aren't all ready all at once. Haha. And also, going into flower the ST was just as green as the others. Had given some extra N in your tea recipe. Just seems to be lightening up and yellowing way more than the others. The Lemon and OG are still super darker green. Just watching em now. And fighting the dang caterpillars!!! Mainly they just like the Lemon. Found 3 wrecking shop yesterday! :angrywife:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I like to take the Tops first and let the lower half finish up more for a wek or so...I also like to strip all the fan leafs befor I chop it..seems to make trimming a little easier and the dry a bit quiker....Just How I roll:lama:

Keep Banging away


----------



## ston-loc

First 2 of the Lemon OG
One of OG Kush
3 of Sweet Tooth. Which is looking really haggard. Not sure how it's going to affect the yeild, but the weight of the colas are sagging down and now tons of little foxtail buds are growing vertically off them.
Lastly 2 of GDP and it's frostiness :icon_smile: 

Thanks for looking


----------



## 7greeneyes

:clap: :clap: :woohoo: :clap: :clap: Lookin beautiful, bud!


----------



## Growdude

Thats looking sweet, going to be a nice harvest :icon_smile: !


----------



## ston-loc

Just smoked some of the popcorn I got off the 2 early branches i cut last week off the Lemon. Super mellow heady high.


----------



## dman1234

Nice pics, make me long for outdoor growing, really nice job.


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned:  thanks for all the comments guys. This 2 week early stuff is banging! Legit harvest is going to be awesome! :ccc:


----------



## ston-loc

Getting SO ANSY!!! Dont want to chop early. Anyone have prior experience with these strains? Have a rough flowering estimate? It's outdoor, so days are just once I saw obvious signs. OG and Lemon are on day 62, Sweet Tooth 59, and GDP 57. OG and Lemon are still all cloudy with random amber, with the sugar leafs with a ton of amber. ST is lagging and almost all cloudy everywhere, no signs of amber, and GDP all cloudy with a few amber.
First grow and not sure what I'm supposed to see. Example, BPOTM ^^ Is that trimmed up while still on the plant? All my buds still have crazy leaves coming out of them all the way to the top. Plan to chop the OG and Lemon this sat. We'll see.


----------



## ston-loc

The top cola on the Lemon OG. Going to cut her down on sat. Even though this one's half the size of the Sweet Tooth, I think the Lemon has more weight on her. :hubba:


----------



## ston-loc

Bubblebags and hygrometers just arrived   Now just to set up my lines to hang dry the harvest from


----------



## ston-loc

So the Lemon OG is getting the chop tomorrow for sure. Trics are maybe 10-20% amber on the buds themselves. First 5 pics are the Lemon. Last to are the OG that I might chop tomorrow. All pics taken horizontally. The ones that look sideways are actually sagging that way from the weight of the buds. Anyone thats grown OG in the past have any input on flowering days? Tomorrow will be day 68, and it's trics on the buds, though they haven't seemed to fill out much, are around 10-15% amber, but as you can see in the pic it has tons of little leaves coming out of the buds and all the trics on those are super amber. Any input? Probably chopping the other 2 plants next week/weekend. We'll see. GDP has barely any amber, Sweet Tooth is just cloudy still.


----------



## ston-loc

I started trimming, smoking, and drinking at 3 pm and it's 935. :stoned:  One plant down, 3 to go. Lemon is officially down. Gonna pull the root bundle out tomorrow and I'll take some pics of how big the stalk and root ball are. STOKED :fly:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

looking great:icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats


----------



## ston-loc

This was the first one I cut. There's some twice this size. SOOOOOOOO STOKED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcmc

ston-loc said:
			
		

> I started trimming, smoking, and drinking at 3 pm and it's 935. :stoned:  One plant down, 3 to go. Lemon is officially down. Gonna pull the root bundle out tomorrow and I'll take some pics of how big the stalk and root ball are. STOKED :fly:



daam they look gorgeous enjoy smokin


----------



## 7greeneyes

:aok: 

:headbang2: Ston-loc

eace: ,

7greeneyes


----------



## drfting07

Awesome job Ston-loc!


----------



## Roddy

Great job Ston, well done!!


----------



## ston-loc

Been layed up with the stomach flu thelast two days. Wife and kids too. I was the last to get it, so I been busting my butt trying to take care of everyone until it hit me hard yesterday. Add to that it started raining yesterday so I got me ez-up out covering the 3 that are still out there. Well after sleeping most of the afternoon I look out and the canopy was full of water. Had to start going out there pushing off the water every handful of hours, while feeling like death. The OG is the one I've been battling minor PM on, so hopefully the mold and PM stay at bay til they can finish up. Feeling a little better this morning, but not really up to going out there and messing with the plants all day. They're all getting close, so if I see any bad stuff flaring up I'll just have to pull them a little early.
Thanks for all the kind words guys! I'm really stoked with how much I got off of the Lemon. It was rootbound like crazy! I'll pull up a pic from my phone in a few.


----------



## ston-loc

The trunk was about an inch and a quarter at the base. The roots were slammed on all sides once I got it out of the 5gal bucket. Might need bigger buckets next season, haha. Still really happy with how big of yield came off her, even with only being in a 5gal


----------



## Roddy

Check out the smartpots, can still use a small one like a 5gal or 7gal and the roots spread out better.


----------



## ston-loc

This is my first grow so I just rolled with it. Definitly learned a lot first hand. Really excited for what next OD season will be like. Knowing things I'd do different. Not disappointed at all, but next year will be even better. Also thinking of setting up an indoor in the future, but we'll see


----------



## drfting07

Sweet tattoo!


----------



## ston-loc

:giggle:


----------



## ston-loc

Went out with the camera to get a pic for a different thread, figured I'd post a few new ones on here. First one's OG Kush, 2nd is the GDP starting to show some color.  Both will be getting chopped soon :woohoo:


----------



## ston-loc

All 4 plant finally down and trimmed.  The ST went mostly into a garbage bad for hash. My newbie mistake of letting the branches sag mid flower. Instead of bulking up, they foxtailed airy junk through the whole plant. No weights yet, but got a full spaghetti sauce jar full of the ST atleast. The other 3 I'm really happy with! Lemons still getting burped. GDP just got jarred. And the OG is hanging up. SO HAPPY :woohoo: Really stoked with my first grow


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats to you. That is a very good feeling. Way to go. What are you  doing next?


----------



## ston-loc

Re-reading that it seemed like I said I was stoked on 1 spaghetti sauce jar. No, 1 jar from the disappointing biggest plant. Have, hoping around 1/2 lb of the lemon. Maybe a qp of GDP. And OG i just finished trimming today looks about as much as the Lemon did hanging, so maybe another 1/2lb. We'll see. One things for sure, I ain't buying any for a while  

I'll definitely be doing another OD next year Rose. But until then, going to try to scrap free materials from work to build a legit shed out back. Once that happens, give my hand at a try at indoors. Works been really slow, so that'll take a bit, but it's the plan. 

I can't express how awesome this feels!!! A lot of time and energy over the last 5 months, and actually seeing the fruits of labor is a beautiful thing. Smoking it is a great thing, but actually growing it yourself just takes it to a whole new level :heart:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Smoking your own is the best.  After smoking your own I honestly don't even want to smoke other pot lol.


----------



## Irish

knocked it out the park on this grow stone.   very nice work...


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm stoked for you.    And damn, I missed the tat.  PM me the pic..


----------



## ston-loc

Haha, it was just a pic with my arm blacked out covering my tattoos. Don't need to be identifying myself haha


----------



## ston-loc

So it's been weirdly humid here this last week. Had this down to 59 yesterday, today back to 63. I dunno. Still have my stash, so I'm not stressing on rushing it. This is just the Lemon OG right here. Spaghetti jar is the 2 branches I took two weeks earlier than the rest. The OG Kush is close to this much too, just put into an air tight container yesterday. The GDP is in a container for a few days now. About half as much as in the bowl. Thats a lighter in there for comparison. It's an 8 quart bowl. SO STOKED!!! Here, take this :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Still had some trimmed goods to cut off the stems. Took a quick pick of the product  Got another full and half sized jar in the house too.  :yay:


----------



## Rosebud

Well done, looks very nice. congrats again.


----------



## drfting07

Awesome! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## ston-loc

So i weighed it out. The GDP and OG are still between 59-60% RH, but are feeling close to ready so I decided to spent a few and weigh everything out. The Lemon came in at 181 grams. The OG at 112 grams, and the GDP at 72 grams. I only got around a spaghetti jar off of the Sweet Tooth and didn't even bother weighing that.

Now when I get some time I'll make some hash. The garage freezer is packed with trim


----------



## Roddy

Great job, Ston!!! Congrats!


----------



## ston-loc

Smoke report on the Lemon OG. Still have the current stash I been smoking while I've patiently been curing. Well the Lemon is at like 3 1/2 weeks harvested I think and couldn't wait anymore to try. :aok: A total 'up' heady high. Highest yielder is my most common smoke. WOO :fly:


----------



## Ruffy

well done ston!! lets see some bud & hash pics when ur done. cheers and it sounds like a good haul


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for all the compliments. I'm really happy with how they turned out.

Haven't done the hash yet, but my last post about the lemon.... HAHAHA. That was before dinner. After I went back out to take another rip or two, coughed my brains out, and was FLYING until I went to bed! :rofl:

I trimmed all the buds down to smokeable non stems, so nothing really too big still together. They all look pretty similar too. Only the GDP seems way more frost looking. The OG is super sticky! Here's 1 of each in order Lemon, GDP, and OG. Smoked the lemon just a little bit ago, and am loving it!


----------



## Sol

beautiful simply beautiful   excellent work


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Sol. Here, take this and pass it :48:


----------



## Mountain209man

everything looks sweet man good job and enjoy what you have done for yourself for a while


----------



## bubba902

You just changed my mind of 5gal buckets!, I planned on running 2gal grow bags outside, but I think lowe's or menards is going to be getting a visit from me sometime soon, Although I do have a lot of kitty litter buckets lol.. 

Them plants start to finish look AMAZING! for your FIRST grow I'm completely jealous! I'm still in awwe @ them beautys!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks bubba. I'm still reaping the benefits :48: can't wait for what this season has in store


----------



## SmokinMom

Me either.  You know I'm watching.  

Wait, just saw this thread was from 2011, lmao!!..


----------



## ston-loc

Hahahaha, reviving my newbie thread SM? :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, reviving my newbie thread SM? :rofl:




:spit:

welcome to the passion


----------



## drfting07

Hey stone :ciao: Hey 4U :ciao: 

This brings back some memories, eh?


----------

